

The Crazy Secrets of Internet Cam Girls (NSFW) - uber1geek
http://gizmodo.com/5941976/indentured-servitude-money-laundering-and-piles-of-money-the-crazy-secrets-of-internet-cam-girls-nsfw

======
uber1geek
Indentured Servitude, Money Laundering, and Piles of Money

